# Help dating please



## Natscum (May 10, 2017)

Hello Schwinners,
I'm a new guy who finally found the time to try and make my Dad's wheels ride again. He always called this bike a Murray but two idiots (my brother and I) took off and discarded the headbadge. From looking around CABE, it looks like a Schwinn to me. Since I'd like to get things back to normal, I guess I need to know the manufacture and year. I pretty sure it's 1935-1940, but of course the serial numbers were lost. 
The headlight is gone, but I have most other parts including a "Clipper" speedometer. I don't see any evidence of a tank. Pretty sure Grandpaw wouldn't spring for that. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 10, 2017)

1936


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2017)

The paint looks great


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 10, 2017)

Posted up some info for you on your other thread


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 10, 2017)

For sure a 36 Schwinn Cycleplane or Motorbike. Given the hole in the front fender I'm guessing it was an equipped model at some point. Does it have the riveted wire guides on the underside of the front fender?


----------



## jkent (May 10, 2017)

1936 C model Schwinn, It has the straight down tube from head tube to the bottom. It looks like it has a hole in the front fender for a light. 
Locking fork too. 
If it had a light it more than likely would have been a horn light. Missing the truss rods.


----------



## Natscum (May 10, 2017)

Thanks so much. I have the truss rods (they really need cleaned up), but not the top of the truss rods or the horn light. It also has a kick stand. Was that original?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2017)

Autocycleplane has it right. This is not a C Model. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 10, 2017)

jkent said:


> 1936 C model Schwinn, It has the straight down tube from head tube to the bottom. It looks like it has a hole in the front fender for a light.
> Locking fork too.
> If it had a light it more than likely would have been a horn light. Missing the truss rods.
> View attachment 464499




Welcome back, and you are once again wrong.


----------



## Natscum (May 10, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> For sure a 36 Schwinn Cycleplane or Motorbike. Given the hole in the front fender I'm guessing it was an equipped model at some point. Does it have the riveted wire guides on the underside of the front fender?
> 
> View attachment 464497
> View attachment 464498



That is really helpful Thanks for the Catalog photos. YES, I never noticed the riveted wire guide (one) under the front fender, but there it was.


----------



## fattyre (May 10, 2017)

Thats going to be a fun project.   Nice and nearly complete too start with.    You'll be amazed how nice and smooth that bike will ride with just grease and new bearings alone.  Dont forget to rebuild the pedals too, they can have allot of friction with old crusty grease and rusty bearings.


----------



## Natscum (May 10, 2017)

Thanks. Is there an online guide on how to go about this? I have most parts (missing the tank and lights...I finally saw where the tank was attached) and a couple of reflectors and of course the headbadge which I should be able to find now that I know what it is. I've been taking everything apart, using many pictures and labels. I'm concerned about the wheels. They look good but need to be cleaned up, respoked and trued, stuff that's beyond me.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 10, 2017)

Natscum said:


> Thanks. Is there an online guide on how to go about this? I have most parts (missing the tank and lights...I finally saw where the tank was attached) and a couple of reflectors and of course the headbadge which I should be able to find now that I know what it is. I've been taking everything apart, using many pictures and labels. I'm concerned about the wheels. They look good but need to be cleaned up, respoked and trued, stuff that's beyond me.




Online guide - CABERs will offer opinions, and just like mine they aren't always the right ones for you. The catalog page I posted is a great guide to what is missing on your bike. Also check out this thread, you may be lucky and have a build sheet for the small stuff:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/please-post-your-build-sheets-order-forms-so-we-can-know-what-is-right.64694/#post-725306

There are hundreds of prewar Schwinn headbadges - some huge collections out there in Cabeland that are very impressive. So pick one that is period correct for 36 (like an oval style Majestic, early Ace, etc) and/or matches the outline often visable after removed - unless you have a downtube decal on your bike to know for sure. Like this LaSalle:






Lastly, I wouldn't worry too much about rebuilding the wheels. You could try soaking them in Evaporust or an OA bath to see how well they clean up. If the nipples turn on the spokes it shouldn't be too hard to tension/true them up and repack all the bearings replacing anything damaged.


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 10, 2017)

Nice bike. By your headline I was going to suggest Tinder or Match.com, maybe even go to church if those aren't your thing. 
But seriously a serial number is always helpful. Good luck!


----------



## Natscum (May 11, 2017)

Thanks, Shawn  Match.com??? according to my stolen credit card number a year ago , I bought multiple memberships.


----------



## bricycle (May 11, 2017)

1936 was only year to have center fork lock correct?


----------



## Natscum (May 11, 2017)

I'm the wrong guy to ask, but I'm sure I saw a 1935 with a center fork lock. You need someone with more edgimacation on it than me. Sorry


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2017)

1936 is when the lock was introduced and generally speaking if you see the straight fork lock the bike will be a '36...but not always. Check this '38 Roadster with straight lock, '35 style rear reflector, and '36 dated crank. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (May 24, 2017)

Try this book.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 24, 2017)

Natscum said:


> Thanks so much. I have the truss rods (they really need cleaned up), but not the top of the truss rods or the horn light. It also has a kick stand. Was that original?



If you're missing the mounting bracket, I think the tinker might have some, I bought one from him last weekend


----------

